# Memoria EEPROM



## DjStorm (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey saludos a todos!,   
mi duda es, como puedo programar una memoria eeprom 24C02, ya que esta fue desconfigurada la frecuencia Horizontal,esta muy baja, por lo tanto no enciende el T.V., investigué que si compro una nueva me la venden sin ninguna configuración, porfa  , necesito saber.... Gracias...

modelo TV: CTC175C2 General Electric


----------



## robertoo (Mar 7, 2008)

Entiendo tu problema DjStorm y lo que necesitas hacer es reprogramar esa eeprom pero para eso necesitas dos cosas: un programador de memorias y los datos o el "programa" que necesitas programar a dicha memoria. 
Obtener o construir (lo cual te sale mas barato y probablemente menos latoso si es que sabes hacer tus propios circuitos impresos) el programador de memorias seria la parte facil ya que hay muchos disenos y circuitos en internet que tu mismo puedes constuir, o tambien puedes comprarlo como kit en una tienda local o por internet.
La parte dificil seria conseguir los datos que le tienes que programar a tu memoria ya que a pesar de que proporcionaste el modelo de tu television una television comun puede llegar ha tener 2 o mas memorias lo que hace todavia dificil encontrar el programa apropiado, otro problema muy grande tambien seria que no todas las companias .........

Despues te termino de contestar este post ya que ahorita me tengo que ir. Te lo deje a medias para no tener que volver a escribir todo


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 7, 2008)

Aunque depende del modelo, si pones una memoria vacia se recargara automaticamente en modo defecto y la tele deberia funcionar relativamente bien.

Aunque por la averia que comentas no creo que sea de la eeprom, aunque no sea descartable, antes debes asegurarte es sea esto.

En todo caso puedes añadirle un zocalo y probar con una eprom nueva vacia y ver que pasa, eso si guardando la vieja.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 7, 2008)

Bien hecho! eso pasa por andar jugando en Modo Servicio.  
Probaste desbloquearlo?


----------



## Daniel.more (Mar 7, 2008)

mide el pin numero 7 con respecto a mas fria si da continuidad el micro se encargara de autoprogramar la eepron si nesecidad de que lo hagas tu y si no da continuidad, dilo que te digo como fabricar un programador facil y economico funciona bien es el que uso yo....(a por cierto mide SIN tensión en el equipo....jejeje)


----------



## Daniel.more (Mar 7, 2008)

despues de leer el mensaje he visto que no esta muy claro mide el pin 7 de la eepron a masa del tv...disculpa


----------



## DjStorm (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey Gracias x la ayuda ,,!  e hecho todo pero no diò resultado, lo que si  arme fue el cirtcuito programador junto con el software PonyProg, resulta que no se cuales son los datos a ingresar en el programa, QUè Hago,porfa ayudenme y disculpen mi ingorancia....


----------

